# Live center is dead



## Hexhead (Aug 31, 2008)

My friend bought a lathe and the bearing in the live center is rough. He brought it over for me to get the bearing out and I got a shock, I can't seem to find away to do it. The Lathe is just like a jet with a turning head stock var speed but it's a Harbor freight knock off.

I just cant see anyway to get it apart. Any Ideas? :confused1:

Thanks


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Without having it in my hand I can't tell you for sure. Usually they have to be pressed apart. You may be able to get something on the outside portion and then press the inside until it comes apart.


----------



## Hexhead (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks for the quick reply. I'm a wanta be machinist so I look at every angle before I ask for help. It's #2 taper a hole (same size goes all way thought. If you take out the point (held in by a small allen screw) you can see there is no lip on the #2 taper to press on. I has to be drove out from the front to the back as you would look at it install in the tail stock. but with no lip and a straight hole I am stumped. Making it in the first place is a no brainer just press the bearing and taper shaft into the head, It's taking it back out that's a brainer. If you have one take a look at it , it may the same kind.

Thanks again


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I just looked at my Jet live center which is probably similar to yours. I don't see how you can get it apart. Mine is hollow and has 3/8" hole all the way through. Nothing to push on there. The back is a #2 morse taper with nothing to hold onto. The body has a thin casing that you could feasibly press on so here's my thoughts. Tap the inside of the narrow end or the morse taper with a screw thread slightly larger than 3/8". Put a bolt in that end and find a pipe or something that would be larger than the bearing race but smaller than the outside diameter of the live center. Now press that out. Now what happens if the bearing stays in the outer ring and the morse taper comes out I don't know.


----------



## Hexhead (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks John, great mines think alike Ha Ha. I thought of your Idea after you wrote back, it's a great Idea. I didn't know how hard it would be to hold the taper while threading or how hard the treading would be, so I thought of welding a chuck of steel on the end do what you suggested (pressing it through) and grind off the metal. I think after the taper is out their might be a lip to drive the bearing out thought the other end. 

I can see your not one who throws in the towel when the going get tough, I'll bet you even slepted on it. I know I do. Thanks so much for you input. I'm going to try you Idea first. I'll let you know how things came out (pun). So the rest of the lookers at this post can know the answer too.

Thanks again


----------



## Hexhead (Aug 31, 2008)

Well here is the answer to the Dead live center question I asked.

The got out my HF hard punches and took out the sharp point with an Allen wrench. Next I put the live center (with the bad bearing in the vise loosely) and so the taper had room to come out (put on it on the edge of vise.

Then reach in with punch and caught just the edge of the taper. Then I gave a few very hard rapes.

I turned a little and did it again. I felt movement. I took it from the vise and low an behold the bearing was coming out with the taper.

Finally out it came, then I saw why the bearing came out with the taper. There was another clip ring holding the taper to the bearing and the only way to take it off was to remove the bearing from the head.

Here is where it gets interesting. The bearing felt fine when it was out of the head no bad ball feel as it turned. The only reason I can come with (no shiny spots where the taper was rubbing on the head anywhere, is this.

The clearance is so tight where the bearing goes in to the head it's compressing it causing it to have hard spots.

I'm putting on a new bearing anyway and I might open up the bearing head every so lightly. That was bearing way to tight for the application.

Your thoughts are welcome.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I would be careful enlarging the outer casing any. I have seen several live centers where the outer casing would fall off or could be removed with just light finger pressure. It didn't really cause a problem just irritating to use.


----------



## Hexhead (Aug 31, 2008)

Ya I know what you mean. I miced it out and there was just a 1/2 thous difference so I put on the new bearing and pressed it on and it seems to work fine, Thanks again for you input.


----------

